# Best Compact Digicam Currently



## twista501 (Jun 14, 2005)

Anyone worked with a few digicams and can recommend a good one to photograph watches in particular? Budget of around the 180 mark.


----------



## twista501 (Jun 14, 2005)

is the nikon coolpix 5600 any good at Â£144 inc?

i need a decent one for close up photos of watches and watches in boxes.

thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Focuses down to 4cm so should be OK.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

DP Reviews

Go here and read up on any digital camera and check out the user comments aswell


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The Oly 5050 focuses down to 3cm


----------

